# Men, are you married to the woman who's the best sexual partner you've ever had?



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

This is in response to the thread running currently asking women if their husbands are the best lovers they've ever had. In fairness, I thought the same question should be asked to guys. 

To start things off honestly, my wife is (was) extremely good at sex back before our relationship drifted into trouble, however, she's not the all-time best sexual partner I've ever had. 

Would I have ever married the girl who was? Geebus no! Sex alone isn't enough! 

Curious to see how this compares with the thread the ladies are compiling... take care!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs Conan wasn't even the third best partner I had when we first got together. 
Through practice she quickly became the best. After 22 years, she is so damn good that any memory I have of others is paler than a ghost in comparison.

My wife has become so good at sex with me, that it drives me to distraction thinking about her. I had a high number before Mrs Conan including a Budweiser girl, and a super orgasmic belly dancer.

Practice does make perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I've only been with a few other women. One was better than my wife, but it was better in kind of a crazy, not-wife-material kind of way. Hot but not exactly loving.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been with quite a few women and after 19 yrs, I can positively say that Mrs. CM is the best.

I don't have to ask her for sex , it just happens naturally. Even when it doesn't happen and we're just teasing , it's still enjoyable. She gives me a good mental fcuk and that's what I like the best.
She's usually quiet outside, but in bed , she's quite aggressive.

I think between ourselves we taught each other exactly how we like our sex , and that makes it the best.

Others before were good , but I'm pleased with her enough not to want any other, she's the best.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Not even close.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

She can be the best when she chooses to be. Most often though, she chooses to be the worst.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> She can be the best when she chooses to be. Most often though, she chooses to be the worst.


OUCH!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't remember. I'd say that would be a very loud "no" followed by hysterical laughter.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I can honestly say that every other sexual partner I have ever had was better. 

Jesus Tapdancing Christ, that sounds depressing.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

She is the only woman I have ever been with.
All I know is sex is rare and boring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

John Lee said:


> I've only been with a few other women. One was better than my wife, but it was better in kind of a crazy, not-wife-material kind of way. Hot but not exactly loving.


Oh man, it was fun though, the memories coming back -- road head, sex on the hood of a car in a dark driveway with people within earshot, bj in the kitchen while her roommate was home and could have walked in, wanted me to call her names, always pushing the envelope.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds pretty loving to me John.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I can honestly say that every other sexual partner I have ever had was better.
> 
> Jesus Tapdancing Christ, that sounds depressing.


:lol::rofl:
I am really sorry man. You have a hell of a sense of humor though.:smthumbup:


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

NO way, but I consider it much my fault that I did not assume a proper role as a loving teacher.......


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

With enough "girls" back in the day. She was the best woman then, and after more than forty years, this woman is still the best.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I went straight to the source. It didn't even take even two seconds for Mr. Coffee Amore said "yes, you're the best."


----------



## ConservativeBamaFan (Feb 19, 2014)

Mrs CBF is by far the best. From day one it was great. And still is when she has the time and wants to. I miss her.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep. Lady Convection is a loving, willing partner. She's enthusiastic, engaged, and patient. She takes my guidance on what I like and isn't afraid to speak up if what I am doing isn't working for her. She knows the difference between making love and f***ing and wants both. She's experimental. Best of all, she shoulders some of the responsibility; she follows my lead but she also initiates and only rarely turns me down.

You read all that and it sounds like it isn't even about the sex act itself. That's because it isn't. It's about our connection, about how we are willing to communicate, and ultimately, trust each other to open our souls.

Getting me to O? Not that difficult, any girl could probably do it - if that was all that makes sex enjoyable. Everything else? That's why she's the best.

ETA: If this a chicken-or-egg scenario, I would say the deep love came before the meaningful sex. Dating sex when were first together was pretty good, but nowhere near as much as now.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrs NOD can be, but chooses not to, too often.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, she is the best. Other partners have been better at certain things, but few have ever been close overall. However, we have continued to get better and learn, and at this point she is at least the equal of any past partner in any particular area or skill. No one, though, has ever been as consistently enthusiastic, exploratory, and creative, so the excitement has never faded. Just last night we were playing around and fortuitously discovered a new variant that lead to an extended series of orgasms for her.

The sex is fantastic, but without our amazing compatibility in other areas, it wouldn't sustain the relationship on its own and certainly wouldn't have been enough on its own to justify marriage.


----------



## MickeyD (Feb 19, 2012)

She's the worse by far. It's not even remotely close.


----------



## Rugby (Dec 21, 2013)

She is not the worst but she is far from the best. Of all the women I dated, she is the least attractive, and her religious and cultural proclivities make her very conservative in the bedroom. We were and are best friends, which is why we married. Outside of infrequent and boring sex, the marriage is about perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> I went straight to the source. It didn't even take even two seconds for Mr. Coffee Amore said "yes, you're the best."


Gotta love a well-trained man.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Best? That’s like bowls of chili – each one is different. But yeah I’d say Ms. Spin’s bowl of chili is one that I lick clean every time and always want more of.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say that over the years she has captured the title of 'the best'. But, the more I thought about this topic the more I realized it's easier to remember the worst than the best. It's just like sports, I guess. You remember the loses more than the wins.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

Philat said:


> Yes.


I'll second that...actually that does not sound right. I agree. Yes also for my lovely wife.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

johnAdams said:


> I'll second that...actually that does not sound right. I agree. Yes also for my lovely wife.


:lol:


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

She is the only woman I have ever been with.
All I know is it just keeps getting better .


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

My wife is good but unfortunately not #1 in my list. 

More than sufficient though so its not bad!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Mrs Fozzy is my first and only. So by default I guess she gets the crown.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I am in the same situation as Fozzy and very happy with it, 36 years in. 

It's great.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't have to ask Dh. I know it's an enthusiastic yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, some of the responses here are a lot different then in the ladies thread. Just an interesting observation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Wow, some of the responses here are a lot different then in the ladies thread. Just an interesting observation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course. What do you find interesting in the differences?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't have to ask Dh. I know it's an enthusiastic yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not speaking for your H, and do not require him to answer.

Though I will say you are coming across as a little conceited. :rofl:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Not necessarily the funnest, most outrageous or most adventurous, but yes she is the best because it's real love when we make love.

Not so much the others.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Cloaked said:


> Of course. What do you find interesting in the differences?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well on the ladies thread it seemed like almost everyone felt their husband was their best (myself included), whereas here a lot of men feel like they've had better or are generally dissatisfied with that aspect of their lives. I wonder why that is? Maybe the nature of what brings people to TAM? Or is one gender more easily satisfied? If that's true it's counterintuitive because women have a tougher time physically getting off.....what do you think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well on the ladies thread it seemed like almost everyone felt their husband was their best (myself included), whereas here a lot of men feel like they've had better or are generally dissatisfied with that aspect of their lives. I wonder why that is? Maybe the nature of what brings people to TAM? Or is one gender more easily satisfied? If that's true it's counterintuitive because women have a tougher time physically getting off.....what do you think?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good questions. I really don't know. I wish I could help but I don't know what a healthy sex life is like or even what good sex feels like.
the questions have started a storm of emotions in me but I don't know if any of them would provide any answers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I'm the only one he has been with... so it would have to be yes.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> I'm the only one he has been with... so it would have to be yes.


Same here.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

theroad said:


> I am not speaking for your H, and do not require him to answer.
> 
> Though I will say you are coming across as a little conceited. :rofl:


:scratchhead: What's conceited about knowing how enthusiastic your spouse is about having sex? Especially when you overcome various obstacles during your sex life. That's not conceit when you know where your spouse WAS in the beginning and where he IS now.

She's not conceited. She's confident... because she communicates with him.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

bild-a-loco said:


> This is in response to the thread running currently asking women if their husbands are the best lovers they've ever had. In fairness, I thought the same question should be asked to guys.
> 
> To start things off honestly, my wife is (was) extremely good at sex back before our relationship drifted into trouble, however, she's not the all-time best sexual partner I've ever had.
> 
> ...


I am married to the ONLY.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well on the ladies thread it seemed like almost everyone felt their husband was their best (myself included), whereas here a lot of men feel like they've had better or are generally dissatisfied with that aspect of their lives. I wonder why that is? Maybe the nature of what brings people to TAM? Or is one gender more easily satisfied? If that's true it's counterintuitive because women have a tougher time physically getting off.....what do you think?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could it be that these men have had more partners with which to compare? Could it be that these men had previous partners who were good in the bedroom but didn't make the grade for the title of 'wife'? Could it be that these men deliberately chose less experienced wives so there would be less comparison on the wives' part? So many questions.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> :scratchhead: What's conceited about knowing how enthusiastic your spouse is about having sex? Especially when you overcome various obstacles during your sex life. That's not conceit when you know where your spouse WAS in the beginning and where he IS now.
> 
> She's not conceited. She's confident... because she communicates with him.


And some people have both but do not have a sense of humor.


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

> If that's true it's counterintuitive because women have a tougher time physically getting off.....what do you think?


I don't know about that. I had two past girlfriends who seem to have no trouble with having any random guy who gave them any level of attention get them off.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> :scratchhead: What's conceited about knowing how enthusiastic your spouse is about having sex? Especially when you overcome various obstacles during your sex life. That's not conceit when you know where your spouse WAS in the beginning and where he IS now.
> 
> She's not conceited. She's confident... because she communicates with him.


Thank you!!  I couldn't have said it better.

my sense of humor is just fine and I know yours is as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

And anyone who has seen a pic of Scarlet knows she has certain natural advantages that make her claim totally credible.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lyris said:


> And anyone who has seen a pic of Scarlet knows she has certain natural advantages that make her claim totally credible.


ROFL aaaand my face is red now...thank you,that's very kind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It is really interesting to read this thread and see men saying their wives aren't their best. It's sad actually.for both people involved in that. 

Although I did enjoy the one poster who admitted his wife wasn't his best but stated that's ok Bc the one who was had a crazy way about her LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It is really interesting to read this thread and see men saying their wives aren't their best. It's sad actually.for both people involved in that.
> 
> Although I did enjoy the one poster who admitted his wife wasn't his best but stated that's ok Bc the one who was had a crazy way about her LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife is extremely indifferent when it comes to sex. She would prefer not to have it. So sex is very boring and unenjoyable. Not much can be done. It is what it is. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

> My wife is extremely indifferent when it comes to sex. She would prefer not to have it. So sex is very boring and unenjoyable. Not much can be done. It is what it is. :-(


Maybe the black cloak has something to do with it? :scratchhead: 

Medieval druid/sith lord RP sex might not be her thing.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Men, are you married to the woman who's the best sexual partner you've ever h*



Cloaked said:


> My wife is extremely indifferent when it comes to sex. She would prefer not to have it. So sex is very boring and unenjoyable. Not much can be done. It is what it is. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that's the way you think, that's they way it will stay. Wouldn't you think so, Cloaked?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

married tech said:


> Maybe the black cloak has something to do with it? :scratchhead:
> 
> *Medieval druid/sith lord RP sex might not be her thing. *


Hmmm... the idea has merit....


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

anchorwatch said:


> If that's the way you think, that's they way it will stay. Wouldn't you think so, Cloaked?


You are correct. The only way to improve my sex life is through divorce.
Reason being whenever I bring up sex with my wife she becomes borderline violent about talking about it or goes completely silent. She has reasons that I will not discuss here. Let it suffice at that she has no interest in changing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

married tech said:


> Maybe the black cloak has something to do with it? :scratchhead:
> 
> Medieval druid/sith lord RP sex might not be her thing.


My avatar picture is a homage to the Thief video game series. FYI she likes dark or mysterious things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I'm the only one he has been with... so it would have to be yes.


Of course, that also makes you the worst, right?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Of course, that also makes you the worst, right?


Well, if you want to be pessimistic about it.... 

Truthfully, I know there have been times it was less than spectacular for him...same for me. He's still my best ever, though. The good outweighs the bad.


----------



## LessThanHuman (Feb 25, 2014)

My Wife is the best when our relationship was great, quite good on general, and worst when our relationship was at rock bottom. And we usually had a great one after a fight. 
As for DW, I ranged from very good to worse, but not the best or the worst.
I once had a FWB relationship with a woman, and I could say she was my mentor, and the sex was always great. Maybe because we were both into it for the sex and expected nothing else. I left in the end when I felt I began falling for her and she didn't.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

No.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to guess that it's not uncommon for the best sexual partner in our life to not necessarily be the best marriage material. I've been known to say "every guy should have at least one batsh*t girlfriend", just for the ride. You know, the Isla Fisher character in Wedding Crashers?

Good in bed does not always translate into good at marriage.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Good in bed does not always translate into good at marriage.


And NOT good in bed usually translates into NOT good at marriage.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> And NOT good in bed usually translates into NOT good at marriage.


When I think "good at marriage", a list like the following comes to mind:

1. Faithful and loyal
2. Fair and just in the relationship
3. Hard working, committed
4. Thrifty, brave, reverent, you know the list...
5. Emotionally attached and available
6. Sexually available and interested

Bad in bed might be a partial failure of #6, but finding someone who satisfies all of these traits simultaneously is a tall order. Most spouses are going to be weak somewhere, and some of us wind up with the Madonna who can't seem to find her way to being the *****. But I wouldn't call them Bad At Marriage, just bad at one aspect.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I did say "usually", not "always." I would also say that it depends on how much weight or importance one puts on each item in the list, and *for me *(given my past history), bad in bed is identical to bad at marriage, even if the rest is present.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

No, but the one that was...she was definitely not wife material. Totally crazy, but wild in the sack.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

bild-a-loco said:


> This is in response to the thread running currently asking women if their husbands are the best lovers they've ever had. In fairness, I thought the same question should be asked to guys.
> 
> To start things off honestly, my wife is (was) extremely good at sex back before our relationship drifted into trouble, however, she's not the all-time best sexual partner I've ever had.
> 
> ...


There were other women?

Hmmm, have to remember...my wife has made me forget any previous partners.

OH YEAH, I did have sex before her.....wow, I can't even call what my wife does to me the same thing as those other women.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Cletus said:


> When I think "good at marriage", a list like the following comes to mind:
> 
> 1. Faithful and loyal
> 2. Fair and just in the relationship
> ...


Good list that makes me focus on how fortunate I am, as my wife satisfies all 6 with flying colors. Totally off topic, but reminders like this help in my current bout with retroactive jealousy. I'm stupid to worry about the past when I've somehow lucked into filling what you quite rightly call a tall order. Thanks.

Oh, and I'd answer the OP question yes. But I don't have much to compare her to. I'm sure there are women out there who would be better sexual partners, at least for a short term. There are always people better at anything you can think of. But better over the long haul, and better at ##1-6 overall, is hard for me to imagine.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Before marriage top five, after marriage maybe top ten.....maybe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm...apples and oranges. When the marriage was good, s** was awesome in that we connected in more than just the physical part. Have never felt that close with anyone else.

But...for crazy animal s**, she wouldn't make the top five. The top spot would go to a gorgeous/batshyte ex-gf, who ended up stalking me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Good list that makes me focus on how fortunate I am, as my wife satisfies all 6 with flying colors. Totally off topic, but reminders like this help in my current bout with retroactive jealousy. I'm stupid to worry about the past when I've somehow lucked into filling what you quite rightly call a tall order. Thanks.


Everything your wife did in her past is part of what made her the wife she is today.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband and I are both pretty crappy at marriage, or we were when we started on this journey...getting much better now. But I don't think our being bad at marriage has any correlation to being good in bed. 

Even so...we are really good at love and intimacy (not sexual). And that is actually what has helped us past our bad at marriage problems.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Even so...we are really good at love and intimacy (not sexual). And that is actually what has helped us past our bad at marriage problems.


Meanwhile, my wife and I are pretty good at the marriage part, which has helped compensate for our bad at sexuality problems.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Being good at the marriage part still *might* be the thing that helps you force change on the sex part. *Might*. No guarantees. But at least there is some hope.


----------



## wise (Sep 1, 2013)

She's up there but not the greatest of all time.

I think the best was when I was this crazy woman's rebound after she had a divorce with her H whom sexually neglected her. I met her a week after it was final, and she went nuts on me. She was about 32 and I was 20. She had the stamina of a 20 year old and the wisdom of a 32 year old when it came to sex.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

I can easily say my wife is the best I've ever had. She is also the only woman I've ever had. 

That said she really isn't that good in bed. But I beleive most of that is caused by past sexual abuse she is now in therapy for. So I have hope for the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Wife is my one and only. So yeah best.

Like others have touched on, when its going well, thats awesome and I dont regret her being the only one.

Other times? Not so much and it makes me dwell on how piss poor of a job she has done in conveying how her being the only one makes her feel.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Cletus said:


> When I think "good at marriage", a list like the following comes to mind:
> 
> 1. Faithful and loyal
> 2. Fair and just in the relationship
> ...


 I found my Sl**... it might have taken awhile to allow her full freedom... but she was always there...never felt so alive when those cage bars swung open. 

Looking back....sometimes I think if we SUCKED in the bedroom, it might have been a plus ...to get us talking / trying new things, shaking up the "vanilla"... We just didn't talk about sex ~ because we were pleasurably satisfied. 

Husband could get on here & answer this...but I know what Rocks this man....what he needs *>>* * my orgasm ... and my enthusiasm*....he's ALWAYS had these .... once he got me going....I was dripping for his touch... if he stopped (or slipped)... I'd hog tie him and make him give it to me (again)..... he kinda dug that fervor in me...even if I wanted the lights dim & a sheet over top....still some inhibited Madonna there ....sorry to say.

Yeah, I am his best by default (so maybe this doesn't count)... Not sure we got better at sex, we just unveiled & put more into the light....got more creative ....once my awakening was upon me, he needed to hold on for the ride.... I wanted to explore many things I felt we missed...more positions, places, outdoors, dressing up, enjoying porn together, sex games, erotic massage/ pictures, bought some sex furniture.....that was a RUSH of excitement .. (We still never got into toys, maybe someday!)

Those 1st 19 yrs....we didn't hang from the chandeliers... but we've always had that "getting lost in each other" / wrapped in the emotional.. Love Making....the sensual Romantic....some may call that Vanilla.. but it fulfilled us deeply..

We upped that to some Electric, more overt flirting, teasing, Lust play.. he literally became my Loli pop....but the Romantic is still ever present.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Of course, that also makes you the worst, right?


It would be gosh darn easy for me to do worse and REALLY hard for me to do better than my wife.

I realized I was extremely fortunate that my wife is my first. If the sex hadn't be wonderful, I wouldn't have married her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Since my husband isn't here I'll answer for him...

"My god this woman is fantastic! The excitement and enthusiasm she bring to our bedroom just knocks my socks off! Yes, yes yes I can't imagine anyone anywhere having a better sex partner than my darling dearest Mrs. Pink!"

Thank you honey, that was very nice to say....


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cletus said:


> When I think "good at marriag
> 
> fin*ding someone who satisfies all of these traits simultaneously is a tall order. Most spouses are going to be weak somewhere, and some of us wind up with the Madonna who can't seem to find her way to being the *****. But I wouldn't call them Bad At Marriage, just bad at one aspect.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> And thus we see why the divorce rate is so high. If the person isn't a good fit, why get married?


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

When she puts her heart and soul into it, definitely yes. If she isn't really into it, no.


----------

